# Mini Manchas



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all, I have a La Mancha doe, two La Nubians and a registered LaMancha doelings , I also have Nigerian Dwarf Goats, How would I register the mini Manchas? Oh by the way the Nigerians are registered, I will also be getting me a La Mancha buck, but I wouldnt purposefully breed them that way! 


I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have everything under the sun!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Is the mini munchie a first generation? She would then be registered under MDGA, TMGR, or IDGR as an "Experimental". But both parents have to be registered


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you mean that you will breed your registered full-size lamanchas to your nd buck to produce mini manchas?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Do you mean that you will breed your registered full-size lamanchas to your nd buck to produce mini manchas?


Yah that was what I was thinking but he might have trouble because he is ultra small because he was a quad! Im just trying to broaden my horizons

I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have everything under the sun!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

You will have to give him something to stand on! Lol ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol where there is a will there is a way, I have mini boers right now lol!


I have Boer, Nigerians, and La manchas, have had, nubians, and kikos, hope to have everything under the sun!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If he can't reach the doe you can put him on a pallet or a hay bale and back the doe up to it. That's what I did when the nd couldn't reach my boer doe


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

As long as your buck and doe are both registered you can register them through MDGA or TMGR as they are registries specifically for mini dairy breeds.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

